# One Caledonian evening...



## caughtinamosh (Jul 28, 2009)

...ciam decided to take some photos of his hometown of Thurso. 

The church at the bottom of the street where I used to live.







The beach.











A shot along the beach looking across the river, onto the castle.






Old St. Peter's Church.











Another shot looking onto the castle.






A shot looking along the beach from the opposite direction.






A bench made from Caithness slate. 






The breakwater, and views from it.














































A view up the river, heading into town.






Looking back down the river, from the main bridge.











The boating pond, with assorted ducks.
















The old mill, now overcome by ivy.






The railway station, with abandoned siding.











I really shouldn't have taken these. There's a 50 quid fine for stepping on the line, but I think that the risk is worth it. 































The old mart. These arn't pretty pictures, but I thought that they gave off a cool, raw vibe, so I snapped them regardless. 
















The church in Princess Street.











More views of the beach, and Victoria Walk.














































A boat. The propellor and rudder looked far too cool to miss, so I snapped them. 











A flower-thingy.






The library, still undergoing work.






The other church.






Your photographer for this evening, ciam.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, nice pics.. 
You live in a beautiful town ciam.. Really nice scenery 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. that really is a beautiful town. you're a lucky guy.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## AySay (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow man! Very picturesque. Reminds me of when i used to live in London.


----------



## DavyH (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet. I'm originally from the central belt, but I'd never want to go back there. Weather aside, the highlands are just glorious. 
Great pics there, perfect summer lighting.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> Wow, nice pics..
> You live in a beautiful town ciam.. Really nice scenery
> Thanks for sharing


 


signalgrey said:


> Beautiful pictures. that really is a beautiful town. you're a lucky guy.


 


Rick said:


> Very nice!


 


AySay said:


> Wow man! Very picturesque. Reminds me of when i used to live in London.


 
Thanks guys. 



DavyH said:


> Sweet. I'm originally from the central belt, but I'd never want to go back there. Weather aside, the highlands are just glorious.
> Great pics there, perfect summer lighting.


 
Highland scenery is indeed fantastic, especially when you catch them on a good night (like the night I took those photos).

For those wondering, that curved, concrete structure is a breakwater to resist the Scottish tides. It also makes a great sunset watching spot (girl not included ).


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 29, 2009)

i really like the waterwall pictures...pretty awesome!!!

FUCCKK!!!! i had forgotten how far up north Thurso is!!!! man, just living there is METAL!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy shit i _have_ to visit bonnie Scotland some day... *adds to "to do" list*


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> i really like the waterwall pictures...pretty awesome!!!
> 
> FUCCKK!!!! i had forgotten how far up north Thurso is!!!! man, just living there is METAL!!!!


 
Cheers, although I should probably say, there is no waterfall. 

It is incredibly far north. It can make travelling an absolute nightmare. 



Demoniac said:


> Holy shit i _have_ to visit bonnie Scotland some day... *adds to "to do" list*


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 29, 2009)

- That beach is the perfect place to smoke a cigar 
- That church is the perfect place to take metal guitar pictures


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> - That beach is the perfect place to smoke a cigar
> - That church is the perfect place to take metal guitar pictures


 
On a nice evening, that beach is the place to be. 

Gravestones make a good selling point?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 29, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Gravestones make a good selling point?



Hell Yeah


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Hell Yeah


 
Come to think of it, it is very metal. 

I've just thought of a beautiful spot that is simply begging to be photographed. It's a giant "V" where two cliffs meet, outside my girlfriend's house. I'll have to snap it, next time I can.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I visited bonnie Scotland in the late 90s and I have to do it again! Thats for sure
You, dear sir live in a very tremendeous place.

And now I know you have no red hair....


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 31, 2009)

Skylark said:


> Well I visited bonnie Scotland in the late 90s and I have to do it again! Thats for sure
> You, dear sir live in a very tremendeous place.
> 
> And now I know you have no red hair....


 
Cheers, man. 

And no, no red hair.


----------

